# How to Replace a blade on electric saw



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

jmdebb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Skilsaw 3305 electric table saw. I need to change the blade and I can not get the nut to move one bit.
> 
> ...


 
Are you turning it the correct way? :whistling2:


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Here is the manual: http://dl.owneriq.net/4/4cda02df-2da8-497c-a481-e64e51fa1342.pdf
Go to page 34


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Try this----Make sure its unplugged---

Stand in front of the saw---place a block of wood against the front teeth of the blade

Put the wrench on the arbor nut--handle towards the back of the saw and pull,while jamming the blade with the wood block.

If you have a stuck nut--soak it with some penetrating oil--use visegrips to grab and jam the blade-(so you have both hands free)

Then use a hammer to tap the wrench --a couple of sharp blows will usually pop free a stuck nut--

(the nut loosens by pulling the in the direction that the teeth are pointing)
--Mike--


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Or go to page 34:laughing:







Damn fast typists!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

:laughing:

DM


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Or go to page 34:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What can I say…:whistling2:


----------



## jmdebb (Jan 12, 2011)

oh you are too funny.. thank you very much.. i finally found a copy of the manual online and printed out page 34. it looks like i was doing something wrong, so i'm hoping to be able to try to get to it later today, thanks so much for all your help.

jean:thumbsup:


----------

